# Sports Movies



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so people what r yalls fav sports movies...here are some of mine

*a league of their own*
*rudy*
the natural
61*
the rookie
*rookie of the year*
*for the love of the game*
miracle
remember the titans
and im sure im missing more....

discuss....


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Any Given Sunday
ROCKY thats a sports movie.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

rocky...good one...reminds me to mention million dollar baby...


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Friday night lights
Coach Carter
Radio 

Theres more.. alot more, but I cant think of them right now for some reason.

EDIT:
Cinderella Man


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Fever Pitch
Escape to Victory
Rocky


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

*Caddyshack
Bull Durham 
Rocky
Rocky II
Happy Gilmore
Kickboxer (Good for a laugh - AMIRITE?)
Raging Bull
Million Dollar Baby*

I would like to see *A League Of Their Own* again.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Field of dreams
Tin Cup
Bloodsport


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

A lot have already been mentioned- League of their own was good until the end and the end of the game was absolutely crappy. 
Bull Durham
The Natural 
the first Major League
the first Longest Yard
even though I hate Notre Dame Rudy is damn good
Rocky I-IV
Brian's Song
Hoosiers
Breaking Away
Field of Dreams
Caddyshack
Sea Biscuit
Everybody's All-American
Jerry Maguire
North Dallas Forty
the OG Herbie movies
Gus( gotta love the football kicking mule especially when he gets all jacked up and drunk:thumb02
the OG Bad News Bears movies
Chariots of Fire
Slap Shot
Pumping Iron
Karate Kid I & II
Blood Sport
Vision Quest
All the Right Moves
White Men Can't Jump
Basesketball
Hoop Dreams
Rebound.​ 
I guess that's enough for now.:thumbsup:​


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

B-Real said:


> *Caddyshack
> *


*

Now that is a film!*


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Coach Carter > All


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i forgot...sandlot....man i love that movie


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

My favorite is Remember the Titans, my favorite comedy sports movie is Happy Gilmore.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

wozza said:


> Now that is a film!


It's the best really.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

SLapshot is my alltime favorite sports movie, but heres some no one mentioned... Varsity blues and the water boy


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Slapshot and Miracle on Ice.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Dodgeball, Men with Brooms. :thumb02:


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

*The longest yard*
The 2005 and the 1974 one where both pretty good.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Only the Strong....

"Paranueeee Paranueee ba na na"

http://www.clinko.com/music/Only_The_Strong/Paranue/


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i love that movie


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Ya guys have named all the good ones I can think of other than Green Street Hooligans.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Ya guys have named all the good ones I can think of other than Green Street Hooligans.


If you are gonna name Green street then The Firm and ID deserve a mention as well.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh man I can't believe I forgot Victory- the WWII soccer movie, with Michael Caine and Sylvester Stallone, where the POWs take on the German national team. They end up winning on Pele's bicycle kick goal. Great stuff. :thumbsup:​


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rocky 1 was the shit rocky 6 is shit


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Walker said:


> Oh man I can't believe I forgot Victory- the WWII soccer movie, with Michael Caine and Sylvester Stallone, where the POWs take on the German national team. They end up winning on Pele's bicycle kick goal. Great stuff. :thumbsup:​


Isn't it called Escape to Victory? And yes it is awesome. Micahael Caine Pele and loads of Ipswich Town players. watching this is something of a christmas traditon in the FunkYou household.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

The Rocky movies... the training scenes are the best.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I might be wrong but no one has mention The Program or Replacements come on now, especially The Program that movie was the shit.
How bout Blades of Glory no J/K


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I got a documentary that is awesome: Murderball?

Any love for pool playing in the Color of Money?

What about baseball bio pieces in The Babe and Cobb?

And finally the greatest sports comedy IMHO, Kingpin.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

IcemanCometh said:


> I got a documentary that is awesome: Murderball?
> 
> Any love for pool playing in the Color of Money?
> 
> ...


Nice but for me the second best pool movie is Color of Money first best pool movie number one being Pool Hall Junkies.

Cobb was awesome by the way


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> Nice but for me the second best pool movie is Color of Money first best pool movie number one being Pool Hall Junkies.
> 
> Cobb was awesome by the way


The Hustler is the best movie invloving pool.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Juwanna Mann :dunno:


----------



## BertnErnie (Sep 6, 2008)

Best: Karate Kid. beautiful relationship between an italian kid and a chinese man
worstver the top
most overated: Raging Bull. I know it is suppose to be cool but those fight scenes are so overdone it is stupid.


----------

